# Ugh, this just ruined my day..



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If anyone is following the story for Lennox the bulldog mix that was seized last year because he looks like a pitbull from a disabled girl. He's not bitten anyone or was running at large, he was merely seizes based on his looks. Today, his fate was sealed, they want him destroyed. Looks like the Judge said that he would consider a petition if it reached 100,000 signatures, but I guess he lied. Wouldnt be the first time. 

North Country Gazette » Belfast City Council Murders Lennox


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> If anyone is following the story for Lennox the bulldog mix that was seized last year because he looks like a pitbull from a disabled girl. He's not bitten anyone or was running at large, he was merely seizes based on his looks. Today, his fate was sealed, they want him destroyed. Looks like the Judge said that he would consider a petition if it reached 100,000 signatures, but I guess he lied. Wouldnt be the first time.
> 
> North Country Gazette » Belfast City Council Murders Lennox


I don't even understand how this is in any way, shape or form legal. How is this happening???? I am so confused. 

Horrifying.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I honestly dont understand, they even did a DNA test to prove that he was a lab/bulldog mix, so theres absolutely no ground for this seizure. We live in a corrupt society. I dont know what their agenda is, but it certainly isnt shedding any positive light on Ireland.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

This is so sad. Honestly though because of how people are we had to be very cautious when we picked our breeds. I do obedience training and wanted a dog that would be intimidating if soemthing bad was going one since I was out alone at night after class yet had the reputation of being dog and people friendly to be my representative in class (demo dog) While we loved doberman's, german shepherd's, and rottweiler's we opted for collies because the other breeds intimidated people for no good reason. I hate that we have to think like this but htat is what our society has come to. So sad.
P.S. I wouldn't trade my collies or shelites for anything.LOL


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, that's horrible. I'd just like to see what would happen if someone tried to come take my dog because she looked like a ____-type (could turn into any breed eventually). I think part of the reason this kind of crap doesn't happen in Texas is because everyone has guns in their houses.

And what the hell is a "dog warden" anyway???? We don't have those around here.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's what happens when we rely on the government too much to "protect" us. The US is heading the same direction. 

No one should be able to remove a dog from the ownership of someone because of its looks. But it's also happening here - right, Denver???

Someone needs to storm the castle and rescue that dog, and then beat the crap out of the "dog warden" (what the heck is that anyway?) and then the judge.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

xellil said:


> That's what happens when we rely on the government too much to "protect" us. The US is heading the same direction.
> 
> No one should be able to remove a dog from the ownership of someone because of its looks. But it's also happening here - right, Denver???
> 
> Someone needs to storm the castle and rescue that dog, and then beat the crap out of the "dog warden" (what the heck is that anyway?) and then the judge.


:amen: !!!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Very upsetting


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've followed this, and everything about it is incredibly unfair and unreasonable. 
I really hope this 21 day period pulls through, and I DO fear this country is heading in the same direction the more we let the government control everything we do. 
Poor dog, poor girl, poor family. 
Things like this fu**ing suck.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

sounds like the judge is over zealous, its that zero tolerance crap, no common sense used probably I don't know when people in general will get sick of that treatment...sorry ranting poor doggie


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I honestly don't understand how this can be justified.


----------

